

The Physics of the Hendo Hoverboard - gordon_freeman
http://www.wired.com/2014/10/physics-hendo-hoverboard/

======
Udo
One commenter on the Wired article already said what I was going to write
here, so I'll just quote this:

" _The biggest problem is that everyone INCLUDING this article intentionally
ignore one aspect and will not speak it.

The hoverboard will only work on it's Copper plate surface or the Aluminum
surface. It will not work on your driveway, on a sidewalk, etc.. you need a
thickly skinned surface of copper or aluminum for it to work at all. So unless
you have several thousand dollars worth of 1/4" thick copper or aluminum
sheeting around, this "hoverboard" will not work.

It's NOT a real hoverboard. It's a maglev board that will only work on a very
specific surface that happens to be made of some of the most expensive metals
around. Copper and Aluminum right now has a very high cost."

(Timothy Gray)_

~~~
grecy
> _It 's NOT a real hoverboard. It's a maglev board that will only work on a
> very specific surface_

I'm taking the optimist view and saying "it's a good start".

~~~
Udo
I agree. With installations specifically built for the maglev board, this
could be a lot of fun. But that's not the way it's being advertised
apparently.

